# Greetz



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice to meet you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

sundays it gets crowded because almost everyone is off of work and since NY state provides cheap bus fare from port authority from the city, you've got every jerkoff from NYC on the mountain learning to ski. regardless, they groom their trails every morning and there's plenty of room to ride around. the park is.. okay. no pipe (that i've found, i've heard they have one but I couldn't find it), but they've got a good variety of table tops, kickers, and rails. my main problem is when i'm not busting my ass in the park and taking the day to freeride, it's hard to get from certain trails to the other, it involves a good amount of walking around... that and the variety in trails is somewhat limited. the biggest appeal to me is that Hunter, which is right around the corner from belleayre diverts most of the tourist traffic and you don't have to worry about all the overwhelming crowds on most days. it's worth a try, imo. Go on a friday or saturday and it's great fun. (avoid their special promotion days, that's when it gets crazy busy)


----------

